# Wheel Repair



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

.
.

*WHEEL REPAIR and/or REPLACEMENT - OEM & Aftermarket*
Let me begin by saying, I (nor ) do not ever recommend or endorse repairing
alloy wheels. There is just no way to ensure that the proper care is taken to ensure that
the job is done correctly or consistently. Applying heat and/or welding of Aluminum Alloy
Wheels is just not the right thing to do. I am NOT trying to "obtain a sale." I have no data
backing me up on this, but I believe that heat applied to an alloy that has already been
"cured" will cause the metal to lose it's temper, or hardness. Therefore, it is possible that
when you receive your repaired wheel(s), it/they won't be as strong as it was when it was
initially manufactured. The bottom line, there is no industry standard for testing the
strength of the wheel once repaired. Testing after the repair is a very difficult and expensive
process. I doubt that the industry does follow up testing. I would assume that such testing
(Magnflux testing and the like), could exceed the cost of the wheel's value. If at all possible,
when you bend don't mend, replace the wheel. If you do seek wheel repair, stick to those
companies with a sterling reputation.
The following facilities were recommended to me by customers. I get a lot of questions
about wheel repair, that is the reason that I made this post. I did not make it to in any
way endorse wheel repair or any particular vendor. I (nor ), has researched
the *quality* or speed of these vendor's work. I do not know the limits of their capabilities
or the level of expertise they have. Neither I, nor The Tire Rack accepts any responsibility
for problems or delays a customer may experience with these independent repair facilities.
I offer this list as a starting point for customers to do their own research on selecting a
facility.

.
.

*REPAIRABLE WHEELS* 
If you choose to move forward with wheel repair as stated by one
of the repair vendors, Transwheel, here are some guidelines:
Some repairable wheels often show signs of corrosion/clear-
coat peel, curb rash, flange damage, or slightly bent wheels.
• Corrosion/Clearcoat Peel 
Damage includes problems with the finish on the face of the rim. This can
be caused by improper or insufficient clear coat applications or cracks in
the clear coat. This can lead to moisture beneath the clear coat. 
• Curb Rash 
Damage includes scratches and gouges on the face or flange of
the wheel. This is caused by impact with other cars, curbs, tire
tools, and other hard surfaces.
• Flange Damage 
Damage includes either a crack or void in the wheel's flange area.
It is safe to repair wheels where the damage does not exceed the
flange radius or bead seat on either inboard or outboard flange areas.
This type of damage is typically caused by an impact with potholes,
curbs, or another vehicle.
• Slightly Bent Wheels 
Damage includes bends in the inboard and/or outboard flange area and
slight bends in the barrel. This type of damage is caused by impact with
a hard surface including curbs, potholes, or another vehicle. 

.
.

*UNREPAIRABLE WHEELS*
Wheels that are unsafe to repair have damage in the outer diameter of 
the wheel, wheel is bent too severely, damage in the lug hole area, or 
the wheel is bent from center. Because of safety concerns, Transwheel 
will not repair damage that compromises the structural integrity of the
wheel. This includes:
• Damage in the Outer Diameter
• Damage between the inboard and outboard 
flanges including cracks and flat spots.
• Bent Too Severely 
Damage includes wheels that have been impacted
so severely they cannot be straightened without 
compromising the structural integrity of the wheel.
• Bent from Center 
Damage includes wheels that have been impacted so severely that they
cannot be straightened without compromising the structural integrity of
the wheel. In most cases, the wheels must be spun to assess the damage.
• *Damage in the Lug Hole Area Damage includes
elongated, out-of-round, or cracked lug holes*.
For those of you who have considered installing wheels that were
intended for another vehicle and have had the lug holes filled and
redrilled, you may want to note the *above final exception*. 
Alloy Wheel Repair Article Scratched, Bent &
Maybe Even Cracked Wheels Can Be Saved.

.
.

*WHEEL REPAIR SHOPS*
Wheel Techniques 408-866-5859 Campbell, California
Precision Wheel Service 800-FIX-BEND Branford, CT
Ye Olde Wheel Shop 800-526-8260 Elkridge, MD
Rim & Wheel Works 800-261-0495 Newton, MA
Wheel Collision Center 800-292-7467 Bath, Pa
Wheels America Wheel Repair 888-434-9746
Precision Wheels 800-255-6973 Hopkins, MN
The Wheel Shoppe 810-756-7256 Fraser, MI 
TRU Wheel 800-FIX-A-RIM N. Hollywood, CA
MC Motorsports 909-947-5115 Ontario, CA
Rennsport 404-767-0056 East Point, GA
The Wheel Warehouse 800-941-6400
1-800-USED-RIM Pico Rivera, CA
Transwheel 800-892-3733
Rim Pro 888-2-RIM-PRO
__________________________________________
Vortex Wheels & Tires Classifieds
Vortex Directory
wheelfind .com

BBS *may* offer some replacement parts for *some*
of their respective multi-piece wheels.

BBS Center Caps
How to Polish Aluminum
Official BBS Wheel Thread
BBS Wide Wheel Lip Information FAQ
How To Repair Curb Damaged Wheels

.
.






_Modified by Eric @ TIRE RACK at 6:58 PM 4-6-2006_


----------

